# Reflex vs EST



## SJ10

In my opinion the reflex bindings allow a more natural board flex than a standard est. The est will have better board feel though. The est with hinge is the best of both worlds but reflex on a burton board is a good way to go. I'd give the reflex a solid try before buying something with est.


----------



## srdeo

There is est binding with a hinge?


----------



## poutanen

Uhhhh, so you've got an EST/ICS/Channel board but non-EST reflex bindings on it right now? :dunno: I don't get it. If you've got the channel might as well make use out of it. The EST bindings use only two fasteners, but they're space approx 5" apart so pretty good support methinks, the non-EST to EST plates would have the fasteners only about 1.5" apart so less support.

All other things should be relatively equal between EST and non-EST bindings as long as the tech is the same (ie. reflex, hinge, etc.)


----------



## SJ10

srdeo said:


> There is est binding with a hinge?


Diode and Malavita.


----------



## Aznglfer

You should just stick with Reflexs in my opinion. I went from ESTs to Reflex and I didnt feel like I lost any flex with them. I mean their contact with the board is pretty much similar. Plus they are cheaper and Reflexs work with any board where as ESTs are only for Burton.


----------



## 604al

Unless you switch your stance often, I don't see the point.... I still don't get all the fuss with the concepts of "eliminating dead spots" and "increasing board flex"... Initially the idea of lighter weight and more dampening got me, but I've moved BACK from reflex to non-reflex Burton bindings and am loving it. They're just more responsive. 

Sounds very similar to a camber/reverse camber debate.


----------



## poutanen

604al said:


> Sounds very similar to a camber/reverse camber debate.


+1, I saw the video comparing them to the trucks on a skateboard, but I made a post about the big difference between a skateboard and a snowboard but got no bites. A skateboard needs it's wheels to be in contact with the ground, so you want everything to flex. A snowboard needs to be up on an edge, and the greater then angle, the harder the carve generally speaking. So to me I wouldn't want to ADD flex into a binding design.

But I ride a super stiff camber board with super stiff bindings and boots, so I represent one polar end of the spectrum.

The right end.


----------



## srdeo

So regular bindings are more responsive than EST or Reflex bindings?


----------



## 604al

From personal experience the 2011 non-reflex malavitas are more responsive than the 2012 reflex malavitas... i have both right now. I also have 2012 cobrasharks (non-reflex) and find them more responsive than 2012 reflex malavitas.


----------



## zeeden

I'll lend my thoughts next season as my season is over. I have a Custom V-Rocker with ESTs and just got a Trice with Reflexes. I'll try the Reflexes on the Custom ICS system.

It would be nice if I could sell my ESTs.


----------



## srdeo

zeeden, 

what kind of est do you have? size?
where are you located?
and how much?


----------



## zeeden

I'm in Toronto Canada.

I'm not looking to sell until I ride the Reflexes

I have 2011 Cartels


----------

